# US Sirius S5 owners Duty fees



## Abunchahicks (Mar 12, 2019)

I’m leaning strongly towards the Sirius S5 for my hardtail build. I’ve never ordered anything from the UK that would incur Duty fees. I’ve read Moxies FAQ, but I’m still unsure of how much to expect to be charged for Duty fees. Any US owners have any insight of what to expect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuclearNachos (Sep 25, 2021)

I live in Ohio and just bought my sirius from Brian at smithcreekcycles in Canada. Didn't have to pay any extra fees or anything outside of their shipping cost


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

